
Mom's Genes or Dad's? Map Can Tell. - pg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/03/AR2007090301106.html
======
cellis
but how long until we can produce the "perfect" progeny...that is the
question. How long until we can eliminate all the bad genes?

